# Goudie FX Buffer Boost Review



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.goudiefx.com/boost.php

Just got this pedal from Russell and tried it out in my rig. I was looking for a replacement for my RC booster, which I love and will continue using but I wanted a simple and clean line driver/buffer at the end of my pedalboard chain to drive that long cable to the amp. RC will have a better use as a boost in front of my Route 66 alongside BB Pre-Amp. Catalinbread SCP was another contender but was more expensive and I figured I'd give GoudieFX a try ... for $95CAN you can't go wrong.
I really like it, it's ultra-transparent and super quiet. Even more so then the RC. My OD settings are on the high-gain side so I do notice the slight bit of extra noise when the RC is on, Russell's boost does not seem to add any noise at all (it will boost what's there but not add any more). I always found RC to color the tone a bit but in a good way. Buffer Boost is super clean and while it does not provide a ton of boost, around 10dB, it's more then enough for that extra push at the end of the chain. I have mine set at 9 o'clock. The unit is very cleanly built and well designed.
I would definitelly recommend it to anyone looking for a clean buffer-boost anywhere in the signal chain.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Great review, thanks!


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine is in the mail . I plan to run it at the start of my signal chain to keep the signal high through all my pedals and then use my solidgoldfx boost at the end for a volume/tone boost. I'll post my results when I get them both here.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm gonna have to check one of these out!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've dealt with Russel a few times, and I must say that he makes quality products and stands behind them.
I had a chip burn out in both my 808+ Clone, and my Compresser pedal from him, and he sent me replacement parts in no time.

Check out his stuff!!

I hear he has a delay pedal coming soon as well!


----------



## PEImatrix (Jan 27, 2007)

iggs said:


> http://www.goudiefx.com/boost.php
> 
> Just got this pedal from Russell and tried it out in my rig. I was looking for a replacement for my RC booster, which I love and will continue using but I wanted a simple and clean line driver/buffer at the end of my pedalboard chain to drive that long cable to the amp. RC will have a better use as a boost in front of my Route 66 alongside BB Pre-Amp. Catalinbread SCP was another contender but was more expensive and I figured I'd give GoudieFX a try ... for $95CAN you can't go wrong.
> I really like it, it's ultra-transparent and super quiet. Even more so then the RC. My OD settings are on the high-gain side so I do notice the slight bit of extra noise when the RC is on, Russell's boost does not seem to add any noise at all (it will boost what's there but not add any more). I always found RC to color the tone a bit but in a good way. Buffer Boost is super clean and while it does not provide a ton of boost, around 10dB, it's more then enough for that extra push at the end of the chain. I have mine set at 9 o'clock. The unit is very cleanly built and well designed.
> I would definitelly recommend it to anyone looking for a clean buffer-boost anywhere in the signal chain.


I tried this pedal a few nights ago, and it does seem really transparent.


----------

